# Yacht Varnish



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Possibly a stupid question, but are there types of yacht varnish not suitable to fake rock/viv builds?​ 
I've recently brought a tin and it has a harmful to the enviroment warning on the back so I'm not keen on using it.

I need to seal a pva/exxo terra sand coating on fake rock, any other suggestions on what to seal this with apprecaited.​


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want a safe varnish, try Le Tonkinois Vernis no.1 (Le Tonkinois natural oil varnish and Flexidisc sander)

This is a food safe marine varnish (and actually suitable for marine application, unlike B&Q's!) which is made from natural resins. 

I used it on a viv recently and it's great. The fumes are hardly anything like other varnishes and after 24hrs it is rock solid. You can also mix that gelomat stuff (same website) to make it dry with a matt finish.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

GRB said:


> If you want a safe varnish, try Le Tonkinois Vernis no.1 (Le Tonkinois natural oil varnish and Flexidisc sander)
> 
> This is a food safe marine varnish (and actually suitable for marine application, unlike B&Q's!) which is made from natural resins.
> 
> I used it on a viv recently and it's great. The fumes are hardly anything like other varnishes and after 24hrs it is rock solid. You can also mix that gelomat stuff (same website) to make it dry with a matt finish.


Bloocy hell thats expensive :gasp: but if needs must I'll buy it.

Thanks for the link : victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Bloocy hell thats expensive :gasp: but if needs must I'll buy it.
> 
> Thanks for the link : victory:


It's not that much more expensive than normal yacht varnish. Well, proper yacht varnish anyway. 

Bear in mind that this stuff is actually waterproof, unlike the cheaper stuff.


----------

